# Text Message Alerts



## jr_i (Nov 2, 2017)

Hello,

New Tiguan owner. I have searched the forum, and can't find a solve. My question is as follows:

When using a Bluetooth phone connection (NOT using Android Auto or Apple Car Play), I am able to have the stereo "read" my messages, send replies, etc. However, I cannot figure out how to have it alert me when I receive a new message.

The display will show a little mail icon at the top of the screen, but that is the only indication that I get.

Can anyone guide me to a setting that will alert me when I receive a new text?

Thanks,

JI


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi jr_i, and welcome to the Forum.

May I ask what type of phone you are using (iPhone, Android, etc)?

If you are using an iPhone, ensure that the Do Not Disturb option is not active. *Settings* > *Do Not Disturb*


----------



## jr_i (Nov 2, 2017)

Thanks for the welcome! Love the car so far.....

I have an Android phone, and the Head Unit on the Tiguan is the Nav model. It is not the Fender unit.

On my last car, the Bluetooth text message alerts worked fine, and would alert when I received a new text.












i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Hi jr_i, and welcome to the Forum.
> 
> May I ask what type of phone you are using (iPhone, Android, etc)?
> 
> If you are using an iPhone, ensure that the Do Not Disturb option is not active. *Settings* > *Do Not Disturb*


----------



## jaybw6 (Jan 27, 2013)

From what I understand, the infotainment system does not support any messages over bluetooth. For it to work, you have to connect the usb and use Android Auto.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

jaybw6 said:


> From what I understand, the infotainment system does not support any messages over bluetooth. For it to work, you have to connect the usb and use Android Auto.


My system (highline/SEL-P) accesses and reads messages outloud over bluetooth perfectly fine.

Although I am in the same boat as OP, I would like to get alerts through the car that I have a new message.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Sorry I can't be much help by way of Android, but a quick Google search revealed several instances of the same issue (not related to VW).
A couple of folks mentioned ensuring that your notification volume is turned up while connected. Some even mentioned that it would automatically turn itself down when connected via BT.

Hope you find an answer.


----------



## jaybw6 (Jan 27, 2013)

inv4zn said:


> jaybw6 said:
> 
> 
> > From what I understand, the infotainment system does not support any messages over bluetooth. For it to work, you have to connect the usb and use Android Auto.
> ...


How were you able to enable this feature?


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

jaybw6 said:


> How were you able to enable this feature?


Nothing special to enable, just when you first pair your phone you give permission for the car to access your messages. 

Then when paired, you can go to Phone, then Text Messages, and tapping the little speech bubble icon reads out the message. 

But again, it's all 'manual' - in my older Civic when I get a text, a pop-up would show on the screen, and I could tap Read and it'll do it all automatically. 1 tap vs something like 6 taps..:thumbdown:


----------



## Carlosmp (Apr 3, 2018)

Not sure about Android, but on iPhone, on the bluetooth connection settings for the Vehicle you have to enable "Show Notifications".
My wife just got her new Tiguan last week, so I have not tried this, but I know thats what I had to do on my vehicle to get the message alert to pop up.


----------

